# Scholl Concepts Vs Menzerna



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi everyone, dont know a lot about the Scholl products as I mainly have Menz and Megs products. I was just wondering what you thought of them and if it was worth me giving them a try??


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I love Scholls Concept, but saying that there have been certain cars i have resorted back to Menzerna....Most of the folk use the S17+ which is an all rounder.

Im currently using S17 and S3 Gold and they have worked very well for me


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks Mate! Ive seen some of your work which is urging me to go for this stuff. I`m far from a pro - just experimenting at the mo! She`s gunna kill me if that shelf in the garge gets any longer......


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

I canned all my Menz just shy of a year ago when i started using Scholl, will never look back....other than my 2 Farecla polishes, G3 and Total, which get no use at all I have a shelf full of Scholl....S3 Gold, A15+, S17+, S30 and S40...I also have their pads and the one I use more than anything is the Spider Sandwich Pad, been using it from late August last year which is, i think when it was released....


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Great thanks Russ, I wasn`t sure what pads you guys were using. I noticed on Robs black TT detail that he was using the CG hex pads, i like the way flex a bit more than the LC ones. Have to wait till after the hols now or she`ll kill me  Thanks again


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Scott sorted me with some s17+ last year and i really like it, great performer. havent tried the ones youve stated russ.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Reflectology said:


> I canned all my Menz just shy of a year ago when i started using Scholl, will never look back....other than my 2 Farecla polishes, G3 and Total, which get no use at all I have a shelf full of Scholl....S3 Gold, A15+, S17+, S30 and S40...I also have their pads and the one I use more than anything is the Spider Sandwich Pad, been using it from late August last year which is, i think when it was released....


How do you compare Scholl to 3M and Meguairs. Was chatting with Scott on Friday, and he was saying to try it. Might have to order some this week ..

I am not a fan of Menzerna, can be very fussy at times..


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

havent really used 3m polishes, when i was painting it was either farecla or 3m and i chose farecla so i cant comment on the 3m, thing is though the Liquid Shine system was introduced by a leading rep/demonstrator for 3m so that may be very similar but canned that as well, it was pretty decent but just in a box doing nothing as are my meguiars...all are good in their own right but Scholl just seems to be far superior and if you go with their pads you will have gloss eating out of the palm of your hand....

If you try and dont succeed just PM me and i will try and throw a few pointers out....obviously without giving too many secrets away....

I am sure Scott would as well but not really my place to assume he would so there...


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

I know you weren't asking me, but I am able to comment on the Scholl against 3M, because I use both on a regular basis. Comparing the polishes back to back, on the same pad type, I find that the Scholl polishes work so much faster and offer comparable levels of cut.

*S3 Gold doesn't quite match the Fast Cut in terms of cut, but arguably finishes down better. I like using this on Merc's for it's cut and finishing ability.
*S17+ is like the Extra-Fine, only it breaks down quicker, and can be used on softer paints too, which is another good plus point.
*S40 doesn't cut as much as Ultrafina, but offers great gloss levels. Maybe the S30 is more like Ultrafina, but can't say because I haven't used that one (because I use both the 3M and Scholl, there's no room for it at the moment!).

Slowly being converted to Scholl, purely because they have a wider range and they are much quicker to use.


Russ, I think I asked you a similar question a few weeks back. Have since used the S17+ and agree with you that it is a fantastic all-rounder :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I can comment on 3M to Scholls, 3m Dried out a lot quicker than Scholls, Which makes for less dusting and better correction. It doesnt bog down like 3M, actually I used to use 3M in the first year of business, had all the Menzerna compounds and never used then as i was soo used to the 3M stuff, then one day i tried Menzerna products and never used 3M since, and now im slowly moving over to Scholls, there has bee a couple of cars which i felt it didnt work as well (this was a Ford Focus RS and a Scooby) but ever other car its the only product i have used and will be the first i turn to.....and i should thanks Scott and Russ as it was their threads which lead me to trying the products.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Menzerna does dust its a mare but when we used Scholl, 3m and Menzerna when playing with my Festool I found the 3m really did dry out too fast then the scholl and the menzerna just carried on....

It kind of made me think the menzerna still is right up there.

Be interested to use the S17 on a whole car though.

PaulN


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the quick replies guys:thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Prism Detailing said:


> I can comment on 3M to Scholls, 3m Dried out a lot quicker than Scholls, Which makes for less dusting and better correction. It doesnt bog down like 3M, actually I used to use 3M in the first year of business, had all the Menzerna compounds and never used then as i was soo used to the 3M stuff, then one day i tried Menzerna products and never used 3M since, and now im slowly moving over to Scholls, there has bee a couple of cars which i felt it didnt work as well (this was a *Ford Focus RS and a Scooby*) but ever other car its the only product i have used and will be the first i turn to.....and i should thanks Scott and Russ as it was their threads which lead me to trying the products.


what issues did you have with these mate, never had any problems with it on these cars....

Scoob....









Classic Scoob....50-50









Focus St....









M3....









Plenty of different paint types with no real issues....but then again both myself and Scott have been playing with these since mid 2010....pad choice and working speeds and times need to be honed for perfect finishes on different paint types as with all polish and pad makes....


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

PaulN said:


> Menzerna does dust its a mare but when we used Scholl, 3m and Menzerna when playing with my Festool I found the 3m really did dry out too fast then the scholl and the menzerna just carried on....
> 
> It kind of made me think the menzerna still is right up there.
> 
> ...


use it on a whole car and save yourself time mate....


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks Russ for the above, I just want to get used to one/two products that I can develope my skills with. Def going to get some of the Scholl stuff. Where is the best place to obtain it?


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Spautopia, if you get the Spider Sandwich pad as well as an orange pad Amanda will know who sent you but besides that as i said, gloss heaven...


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Reflectology said:


> use it on a whole car and save yourself time mate....


Just had a look on there website - ill get the lot fom them. So you can just use S17 and a mix of the two pads I take it? ( depending on the state of the paint of course) thanks


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Reflectology said:


> use it on a whole car and save yourself time mate....


I havent got any thats my point buddy. :thumb:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

P.S i need a bigger shelf..........


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

ROMEYR32 said:


> Just had a look on there website - ill get the lot fom them. So you can just use S17 and a mix of the two pads I take it? ( depending on the state of the paint of course) thanks


You can use s17+ with all their pads...



PaulN said:


> I havent got any thats my point buddy. :thumb:


My bad soz mate....


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Reflectology said:


> My bad soz mate....


No probs mate, im going to try to blag a sample off scott next time i speak to him


----------

